# Sofa rules and greyhounds, still apply?



## Fluffymum (Apr 7, 2012)

Greyhounds love their comfy beds and people always talk about them and finding a comfy sofa and then feeling at home, the breed seem quite different to
Other dogs and I wondered about dominance/who's pack leader etc and sofa rules.
I always went with 'dogs don't go on sofas or human beds' as it doesn't help them to see who's boss but is it different for greys?

We got her yesterday and she's just laid out on the sofa, she looks so comfy and stretched out lol


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

My take on that is - I'm the owner so I get to make the rules and my rule is I need enough bed to sleep in myself and enough room to sit on the settee and other than that Angus is welcome to join me IF/when he's cleanish and dryish (I have been known to bend the clean/dry rule if I have a throw handy so that where I sit/sleep stays dry and clean) He knows that up beside me is dependant on his state and if there are any humans wanting room.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about dominance or pack leader stuff. That theory has been debunked as dogs don't see humans as pack members (they know we aren't dogs!). So it comes down to whether you want them on the sofa or not.

For us, Daisy has been on the sofa since Day 1, she loves snuggling with us while we watch TV and I wouldn't have it any other way. But she will also settle in her bed if she's told, and sometimes takes herself there by choice anyway if we are fidgeting on the sofa too much for her liking :lol:


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't let my Grey on the sofa when I'm on it because there usually isn't room with all my hobbies perched on the other end but she can go up there any other time - they sleep on raised beds when in racing kennels so they do like to be up higher when they sleep.

Dominance just means priority access to a preferred resource.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2014)

Yeah the dominance stuff is really old fashioned and not correct at all. Dogs don't form packs, don't have leaders, and even if they did, they're smart enough to know people aren't dogs! 

The only time I'd be wary about letting a dog on a sofa/bed is if they were known to guard such things, but for the vast majority of dogs, it's personal preference. 

I let my terrier on beds and sofas and she has access to all rooms (except when I go out), my brother does not let his greyhounds anywhere except the floor of the living room. Neither of us have behavioural issues with our dogs


----------



## Riff Raff (Feb 12, 2013)

If your dog resourced guards the sofa, it would be best not to allow access until the guarding is resolved.

If your dog won't get off the sofa when asked, again I wouldn't allow access until resolved.

Other than that, it's entirely down to personal preference.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Don't own a greyhound but my dogs have been allowed on the furniture and it's not caused any problems bigger than hogging the vast majority of the bed lol. The only thing I ask is that they get off when told to.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

If the dog doesn't guard the sofa and gets off when you tell him to there's no problem. Dogs don't subscribe to head shall not be higher than king whatever certain trainers would have you think. Wolves don't behave that way and we've been breeding dogs for millennia for the purpose of NOT being wolves.

The only problem around here is how a smallish terrier manages to stretch out to take up at least half the sofa


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

No harm to allow greyhounds on the sofa IMO. 

The only thing to be aware of is that some don't like being touched when they sleep (as per that blurb I sent you) so just make sure they know you are approaching them - especially as they often sleep with their eyes open.

Glad to hear that Molly is settling in - I'm sure she won't mind sharing


----------



## angelwell (Jan 6, 2014)

My dog Molly has been in our bed and sofa since day one, this is a first for us, as our previous dogs were never allowed, and in the end they preferred their own space, always finding the living room too warm and retreating. Molly is a different kettle of fish, she loves her creature comforts and who can blame her lol. Nothing better than a snuggle from a big warm live cuddly toy lol x


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> especially as they often sleep with their eyes open.


How interesting that you say that. I'm always telling my brother that his greys look freaky (joking) when they're lying staring into space with glassy eyes, but I didn't realise they may actually be sleeping with their eyes open! How peculiar. His girl also tends to sleep upside down so her lips flap open and you can see her teeth, it's quite a sight :lol:


----------



## Fluffymum (Apr 7, 2012)

She is settling, took her upstairs for a bath today which was eventful, I had to literally put her feet on each step lol, bath went well until she got out and shook everywhere! So docile though she let me do whatever I needed to her with no fuss or anything.
The thing is with her is I don't know if she's ok or just letting something happen, like is she used to worse things or is it actually
That she Is perfectly ok with me lifting her legs in the bath or showering near her head etc, I duno maybe I'm just too used to cats lol.
She seems a little afraid of the cats and they of her but getting braver, she saw a little dog today in the distance and lunged but I was prepared lol other than that she sleeps, rested her head on my daughter yesterday and seems to respond more to men, she will follow a male round the house even one she has only just met I suppose she's more used to men.

I've told her to get down from the sofa but she just doesn't, I don't know if she knows what I want her to do, I don't think she's being difficult so maybe I need to respond with a food treat but I have to physically move her off :-/ and I'm sure that's not going to help with training?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2014)

Fluffymum said:


> I've told her to get down from the sofa but she just doesn't, I don't know if she knows what I want her to do, I don't think she's being difficult so maybe I need to respond with a food treat but I have to physically move her off :-/ and I'm sure that's not going to help with training?


She probably has no idea what you mean when you tell her to get off - unless she knows a 'get off the sofa' command, it'll all be noise to her.

If you're trying to train an 'off' command, I'd 'help' her off and then treat her (or if she's not a foodie, praise and pat) for getting off. If you make it a good thing to get off the sofa she'll soon get the idea


----------



## Williams96 (Jan 13, 2014)

I have an ex racer. He hates being on the floor and will whine and whine because he's not comfy. The way I see it is, he's raced for five years and now is his time to relax. He will get off the sofa when he's told to (if we have guests, etc) and he's not territorial about it at all. If he was I would put my foot down. However, I've found that if I sit on the floor he is perfectly happy to lie next to me. Yes he prefers the sofa becuase it's comfy, however I also think he feels part of 'the pack' and therefore feels that he shouldn't be treated differently when it comes to seating arrangements.

When training him to get off I find using just one word ('off' or 'down') makes the command clearer. I also point and click towards the floor as a physical gesture is also easier for him to understand and respond to.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Fluffymum said:


> The thing is with her is I don't know if she's ok or just letting something happen, like is she used to worse things or is it actually
> That she Is perfectly ok with me lifting her legs in the bath or showering near her head etc, I duno maybe I'm just too used to cats lol.
> 
> I've told her to get down from the sofa but she just doesn't, I don't know if she knows what I want her to do, I don't think she's being difficult so maybe I need to respond with a food treat but I have to physically move her off :-/ and I'm sure that's not going to help with training?


1st Point: Some greys are quite "shut down" when they come out of kennels and do seem to just tolerate things being done. My lurcher is like that so I just use a kind voice and fuss him etc. so that he knows all is well. He has come out of himself more and more the longer I have had him.

2nd Point: If I need Jack to get off the sofa (very rare!) then I point at the ground, click my finger and thumb and say "Jack, off", then praise. I haven't needed a treat for this, but maybe Molly will respond quicker if she knows you have one - then you can slowly wean her off the treat, and rely on praise once she has learned what is being asked of her.


----------



## koolchick (Apr 5, 2011)

I think it's a personal choice as long as dog and owner is happy there's no problem. I don't think breed of dog matters really. For me it was getting a pup that made me go soft. Had 5 dogs 1 or 2 at a time first 3 not allowed on sofa or beds apart from rare occasions. 4th one from 6 week old I spoilt allowing him to basically get away with anything. He was the friendliest dog never even growled at anyone, let you do anything with him. So couldn't tell him off. After losing him I decided the next dog had to be treated exactly the same in hope of getting another with same temperament and some of same habits and even if that failed he would have better life for it. So win win he benefits and so do I.


----------



## Steve 182 (Jan 31, 2014)

I have chosen not to let our greyhound use the sofas because he is simply huge and uses the same space as 2 people! I do always make sure he has a bed available in the same room as us during the day though so he can be near us and sleep comfortably when he chooses. He understands and accepts the sofa rule and ultimately I don't think he is any less happy for it.


----------



## Kirstyrebe (Jan 20, 2014)

We bought a brand new sofa in December now our children are more grown up and understand no etc then we bought Ronnie lol, he's been on the sofa since the first day we got him, I love a snuggle with him at night . He also understands he's not a loud on there when the children are on there even tho they are 4 and 5 he does like to play with them and doesn't understand that they just want to sit and watch tv. He is still a baby so in time that may change


----------

